# What is the process/stages of recovery like?



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

Could anyone describe what the process/stages of recovery are like (symptoms and thought-wise), particularly toward nearing full recovery? If there are any topics on here pertaining to this or similar, please link them.


----------



## Hamblo (Jun 17, 2012)

Stage of reovery is when you stop asking questions about how dp/getting out of dp/life without dp feels like. You don't care anymore. You get bored when you think about dp and recovery. You see that thinking about recovery doesn't get you anywhere, so you just stop doing it. You see it's pointless.


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

mememellie said:


> Could anyone describe what the process/stages of recovery are like (symptoms and thought-wise), particularly toward nearing full recovery? If there are any topics on here pertaining to this or similar, please link them.


The thing that cured me was meditation!!! Meditate! Completely relax your mind body and soul!! 
When I do this I feel the numbness of my body slowly going away and I could feel everything again back to normal


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

well first there's acceptance....although it doesn't always come first. then your symptoms can get worse or better, come and go, or stop and come back.....some type of treatment would probably help, you can bounce around stages before recovery, some people may not have full recovery. it's allll very individual


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

When you forget about it, you recovered. Just like if you are ever dreadfully sick, and the next day you aren't, you kind of just forget and don't really question it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

mememellie said:


> Could anyone describe what the process/stages of recovery are like (symptoms and thought-wise), particularly toward nearing full recovery? If there are any topics on here pertaining to this or similar, please link them.


I think my DR is gone, only DP left now. This has been a gradual process, and I think this is the way it happens. You get tired thinking about your symptoms and you will forget this ruminating after a while. You may get days when you think "hey, this symptom is gone" but you are still stuck in your DP state of mind and the symptoms come back, although in a milder form. As time passes, you go through this cycle again and again untill your symptoms are gone and you just don´t think about them anymore. That´s the way it was for me.

My DP is mild nowadays and sometimes I don´t think about it and just go about my daily life thinking about other things. But the symptoms are still there and I´m caught in the cycle. Perhaps some people get a sudden healing but for me, it´s a fading out process.


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

Juan said:


> When you forget about it, you recovered. Just like if you are ever dreadfully sick, and the next day you aren't, you kind of just forget and don't really question it.


Pretty much.

Ever had a moment when you realized that you were acting normally and had forgotten about your DP? Congrats, you just experienced life without it. The trick is to stay distracted enough and stop questioning everything until you realize one day that you're cured. There's no real process to it.


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

While it depends on the individuals, it is often in and out. The trick like many said is to forget it. Once you learn that the more you ignore or become disinterested in it, the more you are out of it. However it is your body's protection mechanism against anxiety/stress and it returns. Again its learning to accept and ignore. For some, it may come fast and for some it is a process. Good luck & feel better.


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

Thidwick said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Ever had a moment when you realized that you were acting normally and had forgotten about your DP? Congrats, you just experienced life without it. The trick is to stay distracted enough and stop questioning everything until you realize one day that you're cured. There's no real process to it.


correct!


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

your 'symptoms' layer away gradually. You eventually stop thinking about it because you don't feel it anymore. It can be thought of as just a very long cold. Except this is a weird cold, because the more you think worry about it the longer it stays. weird how it works


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

You slowly start seeing and feeling back in place, it's a good feeling! Just hang in there you will get there !!


----------

